# Sharkin On NAS



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Me and couple of co-workers are looking to head out on the beach here on base after work on Friday. I wanted to take someones opion on the gear that I have and see if it will work for the job I want to do. I have a penn 209 levelwind that I am going to spool with 25#mono, with about 10ft wire at the end. I also have a 9 foot surf rod with 20#mono and I am also going to attatch wire to this one as well. This will be our first try at this. We have our kayaks here at work that we are going to use to yak out our bait. What size hooks should be used. I am also going to catch fresh mullet here at work.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

20-25 # mono is very light. You're gonna need A LOT of it if you hook something over about 3'. I use a 6/0 with 550 yards of 50# mono and have almost been spooled. Sometimes it's nice and easy to land a shark, other times it's like you've snagged a submarine.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've caught some decent sized sharks in the six foot range with my Penn fierce 7000, that had about 300 yrds of 20# on it.


----------



## LUPilot (Apr 10, 2012)

I was out at NAS last night and was hitting shark after shark, but didn't manage to get any landed.


----------

